

Video: Angry Birds On Rooted Barnes & Noble Nook Touch - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/video-angry-birds-on-rooted-barnes-noble-nook-touch/

======
ZeroGravitas
That's pretty cool. I'm guessing simpler, more static games and apps like e.g.
sudoku, wordsearch, anagrams, infocom text adventures, text browsers,
alternative ebook readers etc. would all work pretty well if Angry Birds is
nearly-functional. Any videos demonstrating those kind of things? It seems
like scrolling is the real killer.

------
omaranto
My direct experience with eInk is from my Sony PRS-505 which is way, way
slower to redraw than this, so I actually was impressed by how "smooth" the
animation is. I hadn't realized eInk displays had improved that much in the
last few years.

